# 1099K and Yearly Summary don't match



## Rolex1989 (Oct 21, 2016)

How come my 1099k total and yearly summary total are different? What total should I report?


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Check to see if they gave you multiple 1099-K's. I got 2 this year for some reason.


----------

